# puffballs?



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if puffballs


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

I've sold them at a late season farmers market. They wont sell themselves. Had toexplain a little about how to prepare them.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

Ah ok, thanks for the reply. Haha selling them seems to involve a bit of car sellsman tactics


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

they taste good though s little weird texture life tofu or some crap just fry them in good spices, doubt anyone would pay much for them


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

You might check with a culinary art school or cooking clasees in your area.


----------

